# Red bump on eye



## NikkiNYC (Jun 1, 2013)

I noticed a red bump on Edie's upper eye lid over a week ago. It was kind of raised and almost swollen looking. I put neosporin on it for a few nights and now it is less raised, but still red. Now yesterday I noticed another bump on her right eye on the lower eyelid. She doesn't seem bothered by it but not sure if it's something I should have a vet look at. Anyone ever had something similar?


----------



## NikkiNYC (Jun 1, 2013)

Sorry my image didn't attach


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks like a big pimple. I'd be putting warm packs on, and watch it. If it doesn't go away in a day or two, I'd be at the vet.


----------



## chiwaamummy<3 (May 23, 2015)

I think your lo has a stye where your chi has got dust or dirt, grass from outside into the eye lid ducts in the eye. As chis are so small and eyes so big it is easy for them to get trapped dust into their eyes. You could boil some water on the jug and add some pure sea salt and mix to a bowl let cool and use a small cloth to dip in and compress the eyes, also have a clear bowl of non simple tap water to dip in with another cloth and compress with cold water. Salt is a natural antiseptic. The vet is the best option though if it does not go away I would wait a few days and bathe the eyes gently first but if it looks to be getting worse go to your trusted vet.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

That is a stye for sure. I've had them, they hurt a lot.

A warm compress may help, but if it's not gone in a couple of days go to the vet.


----------

